# Our kittens!



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

So, these are my dad's two kittens. Bobinha (the white kitty), her name is Portuguese for "Silly little girl" (my stepmom is Brazilian, and my family spent quite a bit of time in Brazil when I was young, so we wanted a Portuguese name for her). Bobby (the little orange tabby) is younger than Bobinha, but way bigger haha. His name corresponds to hers, his means "Silly little boy", though it's spelled the American way. 

They are best friends, it's so cute. They sleep next to each other, cuddle, play ALL the time, and are just a real pair. 

















(and it's so cute when they groom each other, d'aww!!)

Desmond loves them both so much, and played with Bobinha all the time before Bobby came around. Bobby was terrified of him at first, and still hisses and spits at him if he gets surprised, but is starting to warm up to him. They can chill in the same room now and all of them even slept in the same bed at one point!! 









You can see Bobinha in the back, cuddled up under some blankets, and Bobby is right behind Desmond. 

And here's a pic of Bobinha looking pretty in pink to make up for the horrible quality of the photos above hahaha. Dad's finally agreed to have the kitties wear collars since he lets them out on the back deck, and I keep telling him how easy it is for them to get spooked and run off (there are LOTS of loose dogs behind our house!!). So, they go out with a collar and leash now hahah. 










Just thought I'd share!! They're so adorable, I love them to bits.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I can see why you love them to bits! They are so darling!! I love their names, thats original! 

The second picture should be on a calendar or hallmark card


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I always love kittie pics! They are darling.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Olie said:


> The second picture should be on a calendar or hallmark card


I was just thinking that!

So cute!


----------

